# riding with scoliosis



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello there!
I have Scoliosis*as well. I also have degenerative disc disease and spinal stenosis at the age of 18. I for the moment have almost completely quit riding for the time being due to my back. 

I feel so far you are doing the right thing with back brace. When I do occasionally ride I honestly do not care how my posture is. I just try my best to keep it as painless as I can, which with my green thoroughbred is rather hard with his rough gaits. 

Since I have... Let's say "structural" problems with my body I just do my best to do correct riding but more worried about my well being. Thou my scolosis is not as bad as my spinal stenosis and DDD my Lower back instantly aches and just makes my back super hollow with my complete missing disc from the DDD.

My question for is have you had more success with gaited horse or non gaited horses?


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I have ridden about even numbers of gaited vs non gaited and have had the same amount of success with both types. It's basically like a coin toss if the horse will hurt me whether it's gaited or not. 

My first horse was a very short strided paint that nobody else liked the feel of but he was very comfy to me. The first gaited horse I rode (my geldings mother) was very pacey and most did not like her gaits but it felt good to me. I have ridden other horses that others swore were as smooth as glass but for some reason made my back hurt horribly. 

The gelding I have in training now feels like riding a slinky. Huge stretching stride with not much bounce. The trainer says it feels very strange, but to me he is one of the most comfortable horses I have ever ridden.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have scoliosis and one side of my pelvis is smaller and rotated forwards, and it causes a lot of pain for me, so much that I have treatment on it every other week. But yet the more I ride, the less it hurts for some reason.

I've had both a short coupled thoroughbred with short strides and now I have a big guy with long fluid steps, they both feel fine to me, but I have problems riding other peoples horses because I can't adjust easily to other saddles and other stridings. for instance, I got on a horse in a really expensive Kreiger saddle and had to get off within 15 minutes of walking and trotting because I was in severe pain.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I have moderate scoliosis. Interests me greatly how I can pick the trainers/instructors who really care based on who notices... Ive had instructors who just didn't get why I wasn't perfectly straight.

I have found that the stronger I keep my core/abdominal muscles the better my back is. I also have never had back pain due to riding. 

I WILL have pain if I am tense though. How were you when you were riding someone else's horses? If you were nervous that would cause tension which could cause back pain. 

The first thing to go when I am emotional and/or stressed is my back due to tension...


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I just got off Mitch, after 2 hours of bucking and bolting, head tossing, rearing and running sideways etc etc.. And I am not sore 
Yay my dressage saddle and me having good balance! I actually feel more flexible after the whole ordeal


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

My saddle makes a world of difference too. I have four, one western and three english. Two of the english are wintecs and very similar styles but one is comfortable and one is not. After my gelding gets done filling out I want to order a saddle fitted to both of us.


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a very mild case of scoliosis, degenerative disc disease and a compressed disc. I prefer gaited horses. While trotting I can feel my discs grinding together and oh my, does it hurt! My favorite way to ride is in an Aussie saddle on a smooth Walker. However at the moment I don't have that luxury. What I'm working with right now is a western saddle and an appaloosa with a trot to die. I'm also doing core exercises to help keep me stable and look better at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacernuffsaid (Jul 9, 2012)

i have scoliosis but at an undetermined amount and has not seen a doctor about it but by the way i walk stand and sit i know that i have it, i am also in 4-h horse and i have a big trotting arabian gelding and a small trotting quarter arab mare and i cant take a lope on her or a trot on my arab gelding and i show in a month and i probably wont see a specialist till september or so and i dont know what i should do and im omly 15 and i have severe back pain when i lope trot and when sitting/laying id certian positions.


----------



## BarrelRacernuffsaid (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone esle have the same problems as i do?


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I would at least get a back support to wear while riding if I were you. Sometimes it helps to stick an ice pack underneath. 

When I ride horses that are uncomfortable I tend to ride in my two point position most of the time. It seems to hurt much less that way. Luckily back when I showed it was jumpers so that was acceptable. If I did need to trot I posted as much as possible but never went down as far as was typical when posting, sitting a trot was just asking for trouble. 

Stretching before and after riding also helped a bit. Many of the yoga positions are ones that my physical therapist prescribed for me and they are easy to look up online of follow out of a book.


----------



## Firefighter758 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a severe case of scoliosis on my right side and have all the same issues. I have found massage therapy to help more than the chiropractor.. I also have to have a "trained" horse. Horses that need assistance for balance at the canter are hard for me to ride. I just recently purchase a flex tree Toulouse Genesis saddle and my problems have begun again! I am twisting in the saddle and I can not stop bending forward! Ugh! Its terrible! I want my regular tree saddle back! I ride without stirrups a whole lot to gain strength and stability.


----------

